# Hello from Houma, La ( whats left of it anyway)



## RxCjp (Nov 22, 2016)

Avid kayak angler, Im on the list for an Ankona Cayenne
Always happy to provide info on Dularge, Dulac, Cocodrie, Grand Isle. Born and raised here.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

RxCjp said:


> Avid kayak angler, Im on the list for an Ankona Cayenne
> Always happy to provide info on Dularge, Dulac, Cocodrie, Grand Isle. Born and raised here.


Welcome. My twins live in Mandeville and Lacombe. I hope to drag the skiff over a couple of times a year when I'm done with it.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome to the site.How bad did Houma get hit. My ex inlaws live there.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

RxCjp said:


> Avid kayak angler, Im on the list for an Ankona Cayenne
> Always happy to provide info on Dularge, Dulac, Cocodrie, Grand Isle. Born and raised here.


Welcome - so you must know @Capt.Ron - Ron Ratliff. If you do, I am sorry.... 😆 Just kidding, Ron is a bad ass and I love fishing with him. I've put 100lbs of fish in the boat before 9 am with him.


----------



## RxCjp (Nov 22, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Welcome to the site.How bad did Houma get hit. My ex inlaws live there.


Terrebonne and Lafourche Parishes pretty bad I would say 75% off dwellings damaged 
Many still without power


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

Greetings from the North Shore in Mandeville. Glad you made it through Ida, was a nasty storm.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Welcome - so you must know @Capt.Ron - Ron Ratliff. If you do, I am sorry.... 😆 Just kidding, Ron is a bad ass and I love fishing with him. I've put 100lbs of fish in the boat before 9 am with him.


💯 it was the angler not the guide..,… and it was over 300lbs 😉


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome from the Baton Rouge area!


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome from the Lafayette Area ! 

Hope Houma area has a swift recovery - I've worked in the area before and of course a big fan of all the marsh south of Houma


----------

